

Idea to *compete with* Hollywood - Cyndre
https://docs.google.com/document/d/16uNiMs8a_HaZJtZxHD7jDppIS3cuD4jh71lSUoQP1qw/edit

======
Cyndre
Please feel free to leave any suggestions and/or feedback. Thanks.

